# Five Flip-Flops



## Carter Johnson (30 Sep 2006)

Hello folks....

I admit that I'm at a loss to know what these little sandals are called in England, but it's the subject of my 502nd puzzle.

This one is 483 pieces, measures 11" by 21" and is cut from 3-ply oak plywood, which is quite easy to cut and very sturdy.

I always welcome questions and am happy to help anyone try this kind of freehand puzzle cutting.

Here are pictures of the front and the back (reversed).

Have phun..........Carter


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Sep 2006)

Yep, flip flops is what we call them as well - great name, isn't it  Excellent work again =D> 

Paul


----------



## Scott (30 Sep 2006)

*Q* What do you call a Frenchman wearing sandals?

*A* Philippe Philoppe :wink: 

:lol: 


Jigsaw is cool Carter 8)


----------



## wizer (1 Oct 2006)

absolutely amazing, as usual, Carter. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## dedee (2 Oct 2006)

Carter,
thanks for sharing. It's the "freehand" bit that staggers me.

Andy


----------

